# Battery won't charge...HELP PLEASE!!!!!!



## rdorta (Mar 10, 2010)

I accidently connected my pup to outlet that had wires inverted. (neutral and hot) Anyway, prior to me connecting to that outlet--it was charging battery fine. Now however pup only works when connected to proper ac/dc and battery will not charge. What should I be checking for???? Converter??? Breaker???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I would guess converter. If everything works fines when connected to shore, I doubt any breakers are bad. I'm not sure if the battery would have been damaged by what you did. If you can charge it using something else, then the battery is fine. I did mess up a charge controller one time (what you hook up between solar panel and battery so it charges at correct rate and doesn't drain battery when there is no sunlight) just by plugging in shore power while it was connected.

Now, at this point, Ruide is going to be the best one to ask. Ruide, you there?


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I made the mistake of connecting my battery the wrong way last year. There are two 30amp fuses that protect against reversed polarity. Well it didn't work and blew my converter. It was covered under warranty. if you have and Elixier elx-45, check the fuses. One or both may have blown.


----------

